# HCG stop gap?



## BrutesorGods (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey guys,

Stupid question incoming. But I'm desperate.

I'm about 6 weeks off of test. Currently on clomiphene and tamoxifen but still feel like shit. I have a TRT consult scheduled but it's 6 weeks out. (earliest available meeting). I fully intend on hopping on test cyp from the doc.

Now, I have no gear... but I do have some HCG. Would it be a terrible idea to limp along on HCG alone for the next 6 weeks?

Thanks bros


----------



## Jin (Jul 22, 2017)

BrutesorGods said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Stupid question incoming. But I'm desperate.
> 
> ...




Not it sure why you're running pct if you want your test levels crashed at your appointment. You should've run test up until now and then come off everything for 4-6 weeks until your appointment. 

Somebody smarter than me can advise you what's best from here.

How old are you? Why do you think you need TRT?


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jul 22, 2017)

Jin said:


> Not it sure why you're running pct if you want your test levels crashed at your appointment. You should've run test up until now and then come off everything for 4-6 weeks until your appointment.
> 
> Somebody smarter than me can advise you what's best from here.
> 
> How old are you? Why do you think you need TRT?



Good questions that I should have cleared up from the get go. Initial blood draw was already done last week. I thought I'd be pretty bottomed out but I came back at nearly 800 total test. Either I had a *lot* to get rid of that was bound up (does it even work that way?) or the 500iu of HCG from 5 days before the blood draw kept me going. I'm only 31 but the first bloods I ever did a couple years back I got 300ng/dl and that's before I started messing with this shit. Now that could have been caused by being on a perma-diet for fear of getting fat again/overtraining or something more serious. Maybe I should find that out... but I also just really ****in love test :-/

I should also say I plan to get another blood draw a week before the consult. Not sure why they wanted the blood draw before even *scheduling* the consult. Maybe to weed out those who are actually serious about it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

If you want to be treated with hormone replacement, the last thing that you want to do is take more hormones. If you are taking anything at all, stop now. Otherwise, you are going to throw up red flags all over the place when your doc test you, especially if its a trt doc or endo.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't know anything about HRT, but would hcg raise LH and FSH levels while still letting his test stay bottomed out?  Do those docs look at that, or do they expect everything to be bombed out, anyways?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 22, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I don't know anything about HRT, but would hcg raise LH and FSH levels while still letting his test stay bottomed out?  Do those docs look at that, or do they expect everything to be bombed out, anyways?


 I don't see how HCG could help to raise either since it mimics their effects. I would assume that this would tell the body that the pituitary doesn't need to produce more because it thinks that it has enough. I am not sure if a regular MD would pay much attention to those levels but endo would as they are very familiar with hormone replacement. I would imagine that they would spot someone trying to manipulate blood level pretty quick.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, guys. Your comments and just writing it out  have helped me to decide to tough it out and stick with my original  plan. Will see what I can achieve naturally in the next 6 weeks and go  from there. My intention all along has been to be up front with the doc. Someone let me know if this is a terrible idea. My health insurance will not cover me even if I do have a medical necessity


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 24, 2017)

Megaton ..........


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 24, 2017)

Megatron that is 

Mutherfukkin auto correct is so Mutherfukkin aggravating because I DGAF if I spell things right


----------



## Jin (Jul 24, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Megatron that is
> 
> Mutherfukkin auto correct is so Mutherfukkin aggravating because I DGAF if I spell things right



He does know a megaton about trt


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm in the same boat. Waiting till mid august for an appt with an Endo. This ****ing blows. Been off for almost 2 months now. And it's been like 4 or 5 years since I came off last.  God I love and miss test.  

So HCG isn't going to make you feel better. It will also suppress your natural test production. I don't believe it's half life is very long, but if you got blood work done and had high LH readings but like no test, that's going to be ****ed up looking to the Doc. Is the doc aware of your use up to this point? 

You have two options that I can think of.

Option 1 is to just stick it out.

Option 2 is to get some test suspension/test no ester, and pin daily, maybe twice daily up until a couple days before your blood is taken.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 24, 2017)

Unless your Dr is dumb, you want to have LH/FSH in low normal range and low test.

If your LH and FSH are totally bottomed out, your Doc will know you are or have been taking something to put it there.


----------

